# emails stalled . . .



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think the mail server needs a kick Jae - I've not had an email notification since 7-35pm :? . I know I should just go to bed - it'll all seem different tomorrow


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've been getting them all evening...

Nick


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I think the last time it happened the server was falling over part way through the list so some people were getting them and some were not. I've not received one form your reply here for example.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Something's happened because I've had a shed load through this afternoon including loads I should have got yesterday. All seems to be working now


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

John-H said:


> Something's happened because I've had a shed load through this afternoon including loads I should have got yesterday. All seems to be working now


Jae "kicked" the email server.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Something's happened because I've had a shed load through this afternoon including loads I should have got yesterday. All seems to be working now
> ...


Would another 'kick' get rid of all the 'HEALT HEALTH HEALTH' lettering that appears all over my screen then? it started at roughly the same tim (Sunday evening) when John didn't get his e-mail notifications :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What's 'HEALT HEALTH HEALTH' :? - where does it appear exactly?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> What's 'HEALT HEALTH HEALTH' :? - where does it appear exactly?


Across the top, along the bottom and the lhs. it covers up buttons like
'log-in' 'PM' 'user contol panel' and at the bottom the 'reply' button.

Apart from the ttf, all other webpages I use display properly


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > What's 'HEALT HEALTH HEALTH' :? - where does it appear exactly?
> ...


No idea what on earth that is. Can you post up a screenshot?!? :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> No idea what on earth that is. Can you post up a screenshot?!? :?:


If you tell me how to do this? :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi Kevin,

this is the screen shot I'm getting since Sunday evening :?

Cheers,

Dani


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 
> this is the screen shot I'm getting since Sunday evening :?
> 
> ...


Crikey - I have got to admit I have no idea what, how or why you are getting that. Is that Opera you are using?

Does it do the same with IE and Firefox. Strange it should have started doing it on Sunday, 'cos nothing has been updated in the forums code.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kevin,
> ...


Hi Kevin,

yes, I am using Opera. And, no, it doesn't happen with IE

Thing is, it happenend at the time you said Jae did something to the forum? And, sureley, it should display correctly using any browser?
Pehaps you'd be kind enough to ask Jae?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Thing is, it happenend at the time you said Jae did something to the forum?


Restarting the email server shouldn't have any effect on anything codewise on the forum. So I think it's coincidental.

I have just downloaded Opera and am investigating now to see if I can replicate....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.K. Thank you


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Can't replicate it using Opra Dani (see attached screenshot).



My guess would be a file conflict. You are in the health business from what I gather, so there could be glitch on your browsers cache thats causing the conflict. Somebody more technical may be able to suggest something, but until then it may be worth clearing your browsers 'cache'. There might be a stored image or piece of text thats caching.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Can't replicate it using Opra Dani (see attached screenshot).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, not sure but possibly worth a try?

I'll ask my IT/software writing son if he has a solution ,,,,


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Dani,

It will be the local cache, as those images are not on the TTF Server anywhere. Flush the cache - bit like a colonic irrigation  Should clear it 

Jae


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Jae said:


> Dani,
> 
> It will be the local cache, as those images are not on the TTF Server anywhere. Flush the cache - bit like a colonic irrigation  Should clear it
> 
> Jae


Yes,
thanks Jae and Kevin. It all works fine now and was a coincidence that it happened when the forum was being 'kicked' indeed :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Jae said:


> Dani,
> 
> It will be the local cache, as those images are not on the TTF Server anywhere. Flush the cache - bit like a colonic irrigation  Should clear it
> 
> Jae


If it happens to mine , where do I stick the hosepipe ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Dani,
> ...


Did you not listen to Jae: colonic irigation :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Things people do to be healthy :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Things people do to be healthy :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

